# Subliminal audio messages - subconscious mind



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

Subliminally program to alleviate SAD using powerful positive affirmations, hypnotic suggestions and empowering subconscious messages.

Here is an example:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SUBLIMINAL-SO...360303778742?pt=Music_CDs&hash=item53e3c75bb6

...has anyone tried them? Does it help? if so pls let me know if there were any positive effects ?


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I haven't really seen any research suggesting their efficacy, and as a former psych student, I don't see how they could work theoretically either.

The Skeptic's Dictionary has a detailed explanation: http://www.skepdic.com/subliminal.html


----------

